# TIME RX INSTINCT Matte finish (pics)



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

Here are a few pics of a TIME RX Instinct in the newer Matte finish. The bike rides great, a lot like my TIME Pro Team. Maybe even more comfortable, but that could be the wheels ( I have older steel spoke Eurus on my Pro Team)

Even though the manual says max tire is 700x23, it looks like you coulds fit 25's on this bike without any issues, which is my favorite size tire for daily road riding. The bike is shown with 23's.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Very nice!!!
How much does it weigh?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Fine looking bike. Restrained and elegant, but still distinctive. Good bone structure.


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

With pedals and computer the bike weighs just a tick less than 16 lbs, 15lb 15oz.

That is on a $ 15.00 fish scale


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

My NXR Instinct handles 25mm Gatorskins with adequate clearance. Love the handling and ride.


----------

